# Ipad et vidéos + Disque Dur Externe



## marjorie1967 (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà un Macbook à la maison mais en préparation d'un tour de monde pendant plus d'un an, je souhaiterais avoir un ordi plus léger, moins volumineux et que je peux trimbaler partout.

J'ai tout de suite pensé à L'ipad. L'utilisation serait: Internet, Iphoto (pour stocker mes photos), facebook, et regarder des vidéos.

Je souhaiterais prendre un Disque Dur et le brancher directement à L'ipad pour regarder mes Videos.

J'ai vu qu'Apple a sortit une connectique pour les appareils photos alors je me demandais si l'on pouvait connecter un DD sur l'ipad ou si on devait uniquement passer par Itunes?

Par avance, un grand merci

Marjorie


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Salut a toi Marjorie. Pour commencer je te dis surtout ne regrette pas ton choix, tu as fait le meilleur 

Après, j'ai fait une petite recherche pour toi et apparement oui c'est possible mais uniquement si tu jailbreak ton iPad. 

Je n'ai pas voulu emcombrer trop avec des liens, alors je te conseil de taper " disque dur externe sur iPad " et tu devrais trouver tes reponses. 

A bientôt !


----------



## marjorie1967 (7 Mai 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Salut a toi Marjorie. Pour commencer je te dis surtout ne regrette pas ton choix, tu as fait le meilleur
> 
> Après, j'ai fait une petite recherche pour toi et apparement oui c'est possible mais uniquement si tu jailbreak ton iPad.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup 
En effet j'ai trouvé des infos sur le jailbreak sur google


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Mais de rien. Oui le jailbreak sera facile si tu sohaites le faire (avec " Spirit " tu feras ça en 30 secondes grand maximum)

Oublie pas de nous tenir au courant !


----------

